# New Forum - Brushless RC Motors



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

As you can see, we have a new forum to discuss brushless RC motors. One reason for this is that over the next year or two, brushless motors will become a much bigger part of RC. That means many members will need advise or be able to offer their experances with them.

Second reason is that I recently purchased a Novak system and got a chance to race it this past weekend. All I can say it that it will really be hard to go back to a brushed motor.

While I've had limited exposure to brushless motors (run one weekend in offroad) I can say I feel they are smoother then comparable brushed motors. One other thing I noticed is that they don't seem to have that huge torque from low speeds, it takes them a little while to come on. That's not all bad in offroad. I would compare it to running your brushed motor ESC current limiter at 50 amps or so.

All in all, it was a very good experence with my first run with the Novak system.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Have you heard if or when they will come out with a stock type brushless.
I know the Novak system has a couple profiles in it, but am I right that even the limited profile is faster than todays stock brushed motors.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have no offical information of a "stock" brushless motor. I haven't tried the limited profile so I'm not sure how fast it is.


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

Novak has the 4300 wich is suposed to be the stock motor.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

I was in a race last week where everybody was running the novak 5800 system and the owner of the track was trying a 4300 system out and he finished third in the a-main out of eight brushless systems,I could see a little difference on the straights,but in the corners I think he was faster he said it is much easier to drive then the 5800 systems!


----------



## dhauch (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi,
I've been running a Novak 5800ss all summer, and just bought a Schulz U-Force 75, ESC and a Lehner 4200.
This new combo is a step above the Novak in power and it's as smooth as BUTTER!

Thermaling is now issue, ESC barely gets warm.

dh


----------

